# Lost Kayak boat in Colorado river between No Name and Glenwood Springs



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

A story should go along with all lost boat adds


----------



## gwsdemo (May 5, 2009)

*email sent*

sent email, we have it. my 15 yr old neighbor rescued it last night in his Kayak...


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Dang and we never got the story!!

Scott


----------



## ann.richardson (Aug 19, 2011)

*The Story behind the lost kayak*

Shawn Morae's fifteen year old neighbor found my kayak! Thank you very very much! 
I lost my kayak near the tunnel on I-70 facing Glenwood Springs when I went over a large boulder sideways. When I landed three or four feet below it, the waterfall coming over the boulder landed in my lap, blowing out the spray skirt and immediately filling the boat. I tried to hang onto the kayak and my paddle but both of them were ripped out of my hands. I assumed that they went to the bottom, along with my glasses.  When I finally surfaced only my hat was near by. Both the boat and the paddle never came up. I ran along the highway for a few hours and asked several people if they found my kayak but to no avail. After running into Dr. Spence, he told me to put it on mountainbuzz.com. 

Thank you everyone for all your help,
Hiram Richardson


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad all is well and your safe.
Have a good day,
****


----------

